# Safety Inspection Failure



## albert

Hi,

I was looking for an answer on the net and saw this site and became a member to ask a question

I've got a red R because of my loud muffler (thats what he thinks) so he gave me a report that is saying "failed" for the exhaust in the safety part. I changed my exhaust system few monts ago because my car is 10 years old and the old one was really in bad condition that actually can cause a safety problem if I would drove like that. So I put a brand new after market one but not a factory original because of the cost. Actually last year when I got my first insp. the inspector said that I should change the exhaust soon before something happens but I think it was still ok and quiet enough to pass. The guy said that in this state I need to put a factory one instead of after market ones. I couldn't say anything to that at that moment because I dont have too much knowledge about the laws but after that I asked some mechanics and some other insp. stations and they said that its not true. So I bought a new silencer for the muffler that has 2 layers. It is much more quieter than before now, but the problem is, the guy is really grumpy and he didnt like me at all since from the beginning and other insp. stations doesn't like to deal with rejected cars. I know that I have 60 days to fix that and I am not allowed to drive the car

Here is the questions:

1. What happens if I drive like that and pulled over?
2. What will happen if I take my car to him and he doesnt give me a sticker for the second time? (I think I have only 2 chances)
3. What happens after 60th day still driving with the "R". Do I get a ticket or something automatically in the system? I heard about blocking the car from the inspection, is that applies to this situation?


Thank you for any answer in advance,


----------



## niteowl1970




----------



## Guest

question answered. Thread CLOSED. LOL


----------



## SPINMASS

You will recieve a ticket and possibly get towed it you are caught driving the car, depending on what the inspection report says that you failed for. If you fail a second time you will have to pay for the third inspection, and I would suggest that you go somewhere else for the inspection. If you get caught driving the car after the sixty days is up you will get an even bigger ticket and will still be subject to being towed.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass

I went through a similar experience, Red R. If your man is that grumpy bite the bullet and take it to a different station. Go to a Jiffy Lube or something of the sort that could care less as long as it works and pay the full inspection fee again.


----------



## Harley387

Take that loud ass BORLA exhaust off of your shitbox Honda Civic, and put a stock exhaust back on it.


----------



## 263FPD

albert said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was looking for an answer on the net and saw this site and became a member to ask a question
> 
> I've got a red R because of my loud muffler (thats what he thinks) so he gave me a report that is saying "failed" for the exhaust in the safety part. I changed my exhaust system few monts ago because my car is 10 years old and the old one was really in bad condition that actually can cause a safety problem if I would drove like that. So I put a brand new after market one but not a factory original because of the cost. Actually last year when I got my first insp. the inspector said that I should change the exhaust soon before something happens but I think it was still ok and quiet enough to pass. The guy said that in this state I need to put a factory one instead of after market ones. I couldn't say anything to that at that moment because I dont have too much knowledge about the laws but after that I asked some mechanics and some other insp. stations and they said that its not true. So I bought a new silencer for the muffler that has 2 layers. It is much more quieter than before now, but the problem is, the guy is really grumpy and he didnt like me at all since from the beginning and other insp. stations doesn't like to deal with rejected cars.
> 
> _* I know that I have 60 days to fix that and I am not allowed to drive the car*_
> 
> Here is the questions:
> 
> 1. What happens if I drive like that and pulled over?
> _*Refer to above statement. $50.00 for no inspection + $100.00 for loud muffler.*_
> 
> 2. What will happen if I take my car to him and he doesnt give me a sticker for the second time? (I think I have only 2 chances)
> *Get it re-inspected / rejected elsewhere.*
> 
> 3. What happens after 60th day still driving with the "R". Do I get a ticket or something automatically in the system? I heard about blocking the car from the inspection, is that applies to this situation?
> _*No, no automatic ticket, just when you get stopped again.*_
> 
> Thank you for any answer in advance,


_*Also proof read you post.*_


----------



## grn3charlie

"So I put a brand new after market one but not a factory original because of the cost"

You tried it and it didn't work. Make the financial decision to put on the factory muffler to avoid getting yourself jammed up and put it behind you.


----------



## Eagle13

If you think you are square and fixed the problem and the guy is giving you crap, take it to another station, pay another $29, and hope they are more lenient. But chances are if you have an after market exhaust to make it louder you are going to run into the same issue at each place. They really don't have to explain the problem they find there either. They only need to give you the MA inspection report which you are supposed to bring to your mechanic to remedy.

I found this on the RMV's website:
*I don't think the inspector was correct in failing my vehicle. How can I challenge the results?*
For both emissions related and safety issues, you can ask for a challenge test by calling the Vehicle Safety and Compliance Services Department in Quincy at (617) 351-9345, and you must complete an Inspection Station Complaint Form (PDF, 34k). A Registry official will review your request and may ask you to return with him or her to that inspection station or a neutral inspection station. If you pass the challenge test, the station that originally issued the Reject sticker to you will provide you with a Certificate of Inspection (sticker.) If you fail the challenge test, you will be charged $29.00 and your reject sticker will stay affixed to the windshield until the defects are repaired.
Located at Massachusetts RMV - Inspections FAQs


----------



## albert

Thank you for all the answers.


----------



## OfficerObie59

With all due respect to my Masscops colleauges, i personally haven't seen one answer here I agree with. I believe the inspection standards/procedures changed in October, though I'm not aware of any fine or enforcement chnages as a result.

Right or wrong, you were failed under the safety provision, you are not leagally supposed to drive the vehicle under ANY CIRCUMSTANCES. While it would seem to me a failure under emissions may have been more appropriate, you were not failed under that and thus the 60 day grace where you can operate under a rejecton sticker does not apply. This is why emission rejection stickers display a black "R" and safety rejections display a red "R".

Now, if you are pulled over by police with a red "R" on your windshield will you be towed becuase of a faulty muffler? Probably not, but be aware that action is the pinnacle of the officer's discretion, which I usually save for those who decide to throw a tantrum at roadside. Personally, I feel towing for a so-called safety violation like a faulty muffler ($90 plus $20 storage at the state mandated tow rate) and writing for your sticker ($50 under 90/20) and for altered exhaust ($50 under 90/16) is counter productive to getting the problem resolved, as many inspection violations are committed by people who just don't have the dough to get them fixed anyway.

All in all, sounds like to me I'd exhaust (NPI) your free repeats and then go elsewhere. I know of at least one repair shop in my municipality that seems to tell everyone with a car older than five years that they mysteriously need new tie rods when they come in for inspections. I have have a mechanic I trust and I throw him a few extra bucks on top of the $29 and he brings it to the inspection station for me when I'm up for an oil change or some other maintainence.

Also, the RMV has been threatening for years to start automatically revoking registrations of vehicles with failed/expired inpsection stickers, though I have yet to see that happen.


----------

